# nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar



## Truttafriend (22. November 2005)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 08.01.2006  10Uhr bis ca. 15Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan können wir wieder die Heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl mit. Stephan der Holzfäller hat die ganzen schönen Stühle in kalten Winterabenden verfeuert :q 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Bondex
2. Jan
3. Meyerlein
4. Maddin
5. Sven
6. Klaus
7. Björn
8. Gernot
9. Zotti
10. Timsen
11. 
12.  
13. 

______________________________________ Bude voll


Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:
1. Tobsn
2. Georg
3. Vossi
4. Mario
5. Haihko wie immä :q
6. Alex 
7. Torsten
8. Sundvogel
9. Hardi
10.


----------



## Tobsn (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

würde mich für die "dumm tüchschnck"-Variante vormerken lassen, wenns genehm ist...

Tobsn


----------



## Tobsn (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ähhhh.... Hier stimmt was nicht!!!

T


----------



## Tobsn (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhh.... Hier stimmt was nicht!!!
> 
> T


 
Ahhh, jetzt seh ich wieder was...

T


----------



## vaddy (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

moinsen!

bin auch wieder dabei...
bitte schnellstens eintragen!!!


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Wenn dat bi de Moods ook 'n Beer #g  gifft wull ick geern bi de Dumm Tüchsnackers #h


----------



## Medo (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

dabei


----------



## Maddin (22. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ja, ich glaube dann ist es auch an der Zeit meine Fliegenbox wieder aufzufüllen!

B´scheid!|supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

...bei soviel Prominenz......

Dabei......wenn auch nur inner Küche zum "abhängen" und Blödsinn vertell'n :q 

Ich setz auch wieder den ein oder anderen Kaffee auf......bis die Hände tattern :q #h


----------



## wombat (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hi Timsen,

2 tüddler sind wieder dabei
Sven(Rakete) & ich Klaus(Wombat)

G'day
Klaus


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Mach mich ma tun dumm Tüch schnacken up de List !


----------



## Gnilftz (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Bei mir, wie immäääär... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Hornpieper (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ich komme mal wieder zum Tüddeln.
Muss ja mal gucken was ihr da in "meinem" Laden so treibt. 
Bis dahin.

Björn


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Goil Björn #6


----------



## Rausreißer (23. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Dabei #6 Zum dumm rum tüdeln...:q 

Puh, dat geht ja Ratzfatz hier.
Das wird mal wieder Klasse.

Gibs Begrüssungsgeld #c |rolleyes 

Gernot|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibs Begrüssungsgeld #c |rolleyes
> 
> Gernot|kopfkrat



Neeeee Gernot....Begrüssungsfliegen :q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (24. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin, moin!

Timsen, bitte noch den Atsche mit auffe Liste setzen #h Hab grad mit ihm #x 

Thx
Maddin


----------



## salmohunter (24. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Mööönsch warum sind die Treffs immer so weit wech von Hannover


----------



## AlBundy (24. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin zusammen, 


Tim:

kannst du mich bitte nochmal bei ´ner Moods and Coffee mit festmachen?!
Hab bis dahin noch nicht alles zusammen zum tüddeln, jedoch kann ich ja auch ´nen selbstgebastelten Kuchen oder sowas mit beisteuern...wenn´s genehm ist?

Gruß, Alex #h


----------



## vaddy (24. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@ salmohunter
macht nichts, ich fahr auch hin...!!!:m


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Komme dann wohl auch wieder


----------



## Meerforelle (26. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin Moin|wavey:
 ich bin dieses mal auf jeden fall auch dabei!!
Budde den letzten Platz reservieren!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## TorF21 (27. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin, moin!

Vonne Moods bin ich ja nu schon lange wech. Aber mir is ma wieder nach dumm Tüch schnacken. #h  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## vaddy (28. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

torsten, alter räuber!!!
wär klasse, wenn's bei dir klappen würde!!!
lange nicht gesehen.
würd mich freuen, wenn du mal rumkommst!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

#6 

Klasse Torsten.....

nu freu ich mich gleich noch'n Stückchen mehr #h #h #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. November 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hups,

schon voll die Bude.

Ich freue mich auf euch!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Stephan lebt:m 
Unglaublich aber neett mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.
Und wehe Mario sagt wieder ab.
Ich tüte den Nachwuchs (Meerforellenjan) unterwegs irgendwo ein.
Freu mich schon.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Zotti (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

ich schau auch zum dumm Tüch schnacken vorbei.

Gruß
Zotti#h


----------



## Medo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Zotti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich schau auch zum dumm Tüch schnacken vorbei.
> 
> ...


 
wieso?

haste das binden verlernt?|kopfkrat :q


----------



## caprice (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

moin moin - das klingt ja alles gut - soll ich euch mal n' büschen neues bindematerial spendieren - oder so...gruss erika


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Willkommen an Board Erika #h Cool das du dich angemeldet hast#6

Du bist selbstverständlich gerne auf dem Treffen gesehen.


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				caprice schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin - das klingt ja alles gut - soll ich euch mal n' büschen neues bindematerial spendieren - oder so...gruss erika



Dat mook mol.
Und bring Christopher gleich mit, dann er mal n paar Tuben tüddeln... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Medo (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

willkommen erika!

schön dich dabei zu haben!

gruss medo


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen on Board erika!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Jepp Erika - auch von mir |welcome: im Ab unbekannter Weise #h Aber das wird sich ja beim Treffen ändern.


----------



## caprice (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

_...bin ja total übewältigt über das herzliche willkommen...freue mich auf euch alle - klar bringe ich christopher mit - und unser neues "geheim-material" auf meerforelle - bin gespannt auf alle die ich noch nicht kenne - bis dann|wavey:_


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				caprice schrieb:
			
		

> _..."geheim-material" auf meerforelle :   _


Klingt ja "geheimnissvoll ! |kopfkrat 
Willkommen Erika !


----------



## meyerlein (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin Erika,

|welcome: 

"geheim Material" |kopfkrat 

Schnabeltierdubbing :k , Koalaflaum :k , Kolibribälge :k oder doch das berüchtigte Pandaschnurrhaarmaterial ???:k 

...........sch.., ich steh nich auf der Liste,.....STEPHAAAAN ruf mich an !

Gruß das meyerlein


----------



## caprice (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Erika,
> 
> |welcome:
> 
> ...


 
hast du nicht einige weeesentliche dinge übersehen??den cormoran, der auf dem grabstein saß und unbedingt sterben wollte, das ach so dichte unterhaar meines jack russel terriers und die unvergleichlich schönen federn meiner daunenjacke...gruss erika


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

@ caprice : Welcome on board:m freue mich das du hier bist ! 

@ Meyerlein: Du stehst natürlich auf der Liste - keine Sorge.:g 

Ansonsten für das "leibliche Wohl" wie immer, jeder bringt was mit oder "angrillen" ?:q 

Grill vorhanden! Anzüder auch hat noch jemand Kohlen ?
Wollen wir ?  Gebt doch mal laut.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Willkommen Erika........

Sehe ich jetzt erst, aber man kann ja nicht überall sein.....
Schön, dass Du vorbeischaust #6 





			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> oder "angrillen" ?:q



Mensch Stephan.......angrillen ist traditionell am 6. Dezember gewesen |supergri


----------



## Hardi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Würde meinen Zinken auch gene wieder in die Küche stecken, wäre evtl. kurz mal außerhalb der Küche ein wenig Trainig gegen die Grobmotorik drin? Hab'n wenig Schiss zu fragen, aber würde gerne unter Anleitung doch gerne den ersten Versuch zu wickeln ('ne nicht kleben) wagen.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

wäre klasse wenn du kommst Thomas #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen Erika........
> 
> Sehe ich jetzt erst, aber man kann ja nicht überall sein.....
> Schön, dass Du vorbeischaust #6
> ...



6. Dez. ??? - gabs Rentier - hab mich schon gewundert, das der Nikolaus die Stiefel angezogen und nicht gefüllt hat ... 

Also danndoch kaltes Buffet - und nach ´m Tüddeln schön wedeln.
Joohhhh

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Zotti (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> 
> haste das binden verlernt?|kopfkrat :q



nö, das nicht aber die letzten Male saß ich neben Stephan. Da bleibt nicht viel übrig |supergri 

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Zotti schrieb:
			
		

> nö, das nicht aber die letzten Male saß ich neben Stephan. Da bleibt nicht viel übrig |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Zotti



und mir haut der Kerl immer auf die Finger ..... aus Angst um seinen Jungle Cock    



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Also danndoch kaltes Buffet - und nach ´m Tüddeln schön wedeln


    #6 #6 #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Na dann melde ich mich mal an!!!

Uli|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stingray (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Scheisedreck #q !!! Nicht mal mehr ein Platz unter "*Dumm **Tüchschnacker* *auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods*" mehr frei. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das leben :c . Oder geht da noch was #h .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Würde meinen Zinken auch gene wieder in die Küche stecken, wäre evtl. kurz mal außerhalb der Küche ein wenig Trainig gegen die Grobmotorik drin? Hab'n wenig Schiss zu fragen, aber würde gerne unter Anleitung doch gerne den ersten Versuch zu wickeln ('ne nicht kleben) wagen.




Geht klar Thomas. Ich hab zwar auch keine Ahnung, aber 2-3 gute Fliegen wirst Du schon Mitnehmen können. #6 

Sonst musst Du Dich mal bei Sambuca-Atsche einhaken.
Der tüdelt eine Mysis, wahoo, da träumt Frau Forelle von.  #6 

Stingray, na nicht fluchen. Dafür wirfst Du Dir garantiert 7 Knoten mehr ins Vorfach :q  

Sundvogel schön das Du auch kommst. :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Ace (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@Stingray
Kannst gerne an meine Stelle springen...*ich muss mich leider ausklinken*

@Gernot
Mit der Mysis meinst wohl Maddin, meine gelingen jedenfalls nicht so besonders. Es sei den die Forelle hat Alpträume 

Gruß
Aatsche


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Wasn los Atsche? Das ja ´n jammer:c 



Thomas, hab dich mit zum binden eingetragen. Ist das ok für dich? #h


----------



## Stingray (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@ Tim

Joo !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @Stingray
> Kannst gerne an meine Stelle springen...*ich muss mich leider ausklinken*
> 
> Gruß
> Aatsche




Verdammte Axt, Mathias #q  Das geht ja gar nicht, passt mal op, der Nächste ist Mario,  

Schade, Schade. Was Deine Mysis angeht, das glaube ich nicht. :g 

Übrigens zur Info, der nächste Tag der Meerforelle soll in Pelzerhaken sein.
Ende März. Dann haben es die Jungs aus Neustadt nich so weit zum schleppen. :q 

Gernot#h


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammte Axt, Mathias #q Das geht ja gar nicht, passt mal op, der Nächste ist Mario,


Pass op !|krach: 



> Übrigens zur Info, der nächste Tag der Meerforelle soll in Pelzerhaken sein.
> Ende März. Dann haben es die Jungs aus Neustadt nich so weit zum schleppen. :q
> #h


Was soll denn der Schei$$ ?
Ich wollte mir doch mit Vossi einen Wohnwagen in Wallnau teilen !:l


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir doch mit Vossi einen Wohnwagen in Wallnau teilen !:l



:l :l :l :l 


können wir trotzdem mein Herzi :q 
Gefischt werden darf auch auf der Insel :q 

Du solltest aber erstmal Gernot und Jelle und Medo fragen, ob die ohne mich sein können/wollen.....
Und unser Rhönwurz hatte auch schon Ambitionen #c :q |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Wie jetzt, "gefischt werden darf auch auf der Insel" ?
Ist das nicht irgendwie eingeschränkt?
Dann kann ich ja zu meinen geheimsten Geheimstellen  !


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Also wenn Wombat Klaus dabei ist,
kann es ja um unser leibliches Wohl nicht schlecht bestellt sein.
Freu mich schon #6 
Ich bringe einen Kasten Cola bei.
Steuert sonst noch jemand was bei?
Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin...

Gernot#h 

@Roxanne, you don’t have to put on the red light


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

muss leider das Bindetreff absagen.

Sorry !!!

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Echt jetzt ? Sch......ade !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> muss leider das Bindetreff absagen.
> 
> ...




Wie jetzt ????

Tutto kompletti abgesagt :c :c #q #q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt ????
> 
> Tutto kompletti abgesagt :c :c #q #q



|abgelehn |abgelehn |abgelehn 
Kann Björn (Hornpieper) nicht aufschliessen?  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Alternativevent ??? 
Fischen ???
sacht ma was an !
Hab mir den Tag extra frei gehalten !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

So Männers ...... ich habe Björn gerade am Telefon und er sagt das Event findet statt.

Welche Uhrzeit soll start sein ???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hab' gerade mal nachgeblättert....

10:00 Uhr.....also Björn......lesen kannst Du hier ja.......

Supergeile Sache, dass Du das machst #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Maddin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Schade wegen Stephan, aber gut, dass das Treffen wenigstens was wird!

@Geräusche
Ist das nicht deprimierend in D? "Ich will zurück nach ....land":q ....19 Uhr...Essen ist fertig.....Sehnsucht.

PS: Gibt gleich Grünkohl:m


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Na Super, schöne Nachricht Vossi #6 

Und Danke an Björn :m  und natürlich schade um Stephan,|wavey: 
aber so eine Absage hat wohl einen Grund, so wie ich Stephan schätze.

Na Vaddy kommt ja auch noch aus Hannover rum.
Ich freue mich auf jedenfalls auf all die Boardies..

Und Stephan, Mensch wat fürn Pech... aber das holen wir nach! :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Cool Björn !!!
@Stephan: Schade das wir uns nicht sehen !


----------



## wombat (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hi Mädels,

ich wollte nur mitteilen, daß Sven (Rakete) Tina's selbstgemachtes Zwiebelfleisch  & ich "Gummihacken" mitbringe.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Stingray (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

So eine *Schei...* !!! Ich kann leider auch nicht kommen :c :c . Habe ein dringenden Termin am Sonntag. Der sich kurzfristig entschieden hat. Schade, wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

moinsens @all

leider wird auch mein plätzchen frei, da ich bereits ende januar in unser trautes heim einziehen muss, welches einem rohbau gleicht.

da noch diverse maler und fliesen- arbeiten auszuführen sind muss ich leider voll durchziehen!  sonst schaffe ich das nicht, da sogenannte freunde mich voll im stich gelassen haben..... ich hab jetzt ne ignorierliste in der hicom eingerichtet.....

wäre da nicht mein therapeut...   wäre ich wohl schon am aufgeben aber der mann hält mir die stange...  danke c.m. !!

also nächstes mal wieder... schluchtz...

euch wünsche ich viel spass... und lasst schöne bilders rüber ...

gruss

der mit dem bau nicht fertig wird....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> *der mann hält mir die stange...  *danke c.m. !!
> ....



ich wusste doch schon immer, dass da zwischen Euch was läuft....was sacht denn der Goldpudel dazu :q :q


----------



## meyerlein (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

@Mr.IchwohnbaldimDreck

Stange halten mach mal schön selbst ! Bis später, dann |krach: 

@BarnitzBellyHeimer

Da Jörgi ja nur noch an seiner Ruine bastelt, hält der Goldpudel wohl wo anders die Stange. Ist ja abends immer soo müde der Gute.......:q 

Glück Auf

meyerlein


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Mr.IchwohnbaldimDreck
> 
> Stange halten mach mal schön selbst ! Bis später, dann |krach:


 
komm du mir mal up de bau 


			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> @BarnitzBellyHeimer
> 
> Da Jörgi ja nur noch an seiner Ruine bastelt, hält der Goldpudel wohl wo anders die Stange. Ist ja abends immer soo müde der Gute.......:q


 
so..so...

und du glaubst die geschichte von wegen pe... und die nachtschichten 

wie naiv....

Glück Auf

meyerlein


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Och Schade Jörg...dann beim nächsten Frühjarsbinden.

Wenn du mit Crischan durch bist, leihst du ihn mir mal vier Wochen?


----------



## vaddy (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Na Vaddy kommt ja auch noch aus Hannover rum.
> 
> 
> Gernot#h




Dem wird wohl leider nicht so sein.....:c :c :c 
Habe eben erfahren, das ich kurzfristig am WE arbeiten "darf".
Sorry, aber aus dem Tüddeln wird wohl nichts...#d 

Viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

hab gerade mit vaddy teleniert. Man muss das verstehen. Wann bekommt man mal die Chance in einem wirklich guten dänischen Western (am Ende wird geheiratet) die Hauptrolle zu spielen  :m 

Mach dir nix draus Doc#h
Im April tüddeln wir doch wieder#6


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Also findet das Treffen jetzt definitiv statt !?


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Für mich ja.
Letzte Info (ich glaub von Vossi) war das Björn um 10 da ist und die Werkstatt aufmacht und auch mitbindet.


----------



## Hornpieper (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hallo Ihr Tüddler.

Wir brauchen noch ein paar Sitzgelegenheiten (Klappstühle o.ä.), sowie Klapptische. Habe im Moment wenig Sperrholzplatten in der Werkstatt.
Wer kann helfen?

Gruß Björn#h


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ich kann zwei Stühle mitbringen! Klapptisch hab ich allerdings nicht. Höchstens einen Tapeziertisch. Da ich aber mit dem ollen Corsa anreise bekomme ich den wohl nicht mit


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Zwei Stühle ist kein Problem aber mit Tisch kann ich leider auch nicht dienen.


----------



## meyerlein (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin,

Stuhl ist auch bei mir kein Problem,...aber Tisch....|kopfkrat 

Ich könnte höchstens ein paar Spanplatten aus medo`s "ich werde evtl. mal ein Wohnraum" Fußboden reißen |supergri 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Och Schade Jörg...dann beim nächsten Frühjarsbinden.
> 
> Wenn du mit Crischan durch bist, leihst du ihn mir mal vier Wochen?


 
klar man....

aber dann ist das gute schon ab 

(gut das wir unter uns sind|kopfkrat )


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Stuhl ist auch bei mir kein Problem,...aber Tisch....|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
mach mal weiter so....

.... ich suchte noch jemanden für den 4.2. der den schweren schrank die treppen runter schleppt.....

.... ich glaube ich hab da ne überraschung 

|supergri #h


----------



## Hornpieper (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Super,dass ihr ein paar Stühle mitbringt. Mit den Tischen basteln wir uns schon was. Hat ja bisher immer geklappt. Werde ab 9.30 vor Ort sein.
Bis dann.

Björn


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

So wie´s aussieht bin ich noch dabei!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal weiter so....
> 
> .... ich suchte noch jemanden für den 4.2. der den schweren schrank die treppen runter schleppt.....
> 
> ...



Na ob da wirklich Spannung aufkommt... he,he   Nachdem Du Meyerlein abgenutzt hast...

Einen hast Du ja schon. Aber dein GPS finanziere ich Dir nicht... |supergri 

Hoffentlich beginnt Christian beim Tüdeln nicht damit, seine Fliegen mit Fugenbunt zu verputzen... 

Gernot #h


----------



## wombat (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hi Mädels,

ich bringe ein paar Campingtische mit.
Also bis Sonntag

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Medo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@gernot

irgendwas ist ja immer :lol:

kannste christian mal das gps mitgeben für das folgende wochenende?

ich würd das teil gerne mal testen bevor ich in den laden renne 


gruß


----------



## caprice (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

hallo an alle...muss mich leider auch abmelden - bekomme überraschend besuch aus schweden - kann ich nicht hängen lassen.. bin aber beim nächsten mal 100 pro dabei - gruss erika


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Schade Erika. Dann halt beim nächsten mal#h



Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen Mädels
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Und vergesst nicht einen Stuhl für euren Hintern!


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Na denn bis nachher !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

..genau...bis nachher denn.....

und setz schonmal Einer den Kaffee auf |supergri |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @gernot
> 
> irgendwas ist ja immer :lol:
> 
> ...



Na gut mach ich, echt schade dat Du nicht kümmst. 

See you, 

Gernot#h


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Bis gleich


----------



## Maddin (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Wieder daheim!

War mal wieder ein klasse Treffen, war echt lustig! Un obwohl ich neben Zotti saß hab ich auf dem ersten Blick noch alle Bindesachen beisammen 

Vielen Dank an Björn, dass er für Stephan eingesprungen ist und alles so gut gemeistert hat (Kaffe war beim Eintreffen um 9.50 Uhr fertig!!) und Danke auch an Timsen. Habt ihr gut gemacht #6 

Und #r an alle die sich getraut haben bei der Kälte draußen mit der Rute zu wedeln 

TO (Tüddel on)
Martin


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Fettes Meeting Mädels #6 

Wir haben ordentlich was zusammengetüdelt und gewedelt. Hat wie immer richtig Laune gemacht. Ich fands schön den Peter mal persönlich kennenzulernen und danke auch noch mal an Björn und den netten Felix #h

Tüddel on dann wieder im April :m


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Jop war klasse. Hier einige Bilder


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Und weiter geht´s


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Kalt war´s draußen und kuschelig war drinnen


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

hier etwas von der Front|bla:


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Auch der Hund war nett...


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Und die Boardifliege ist absolute Spitzenklasse geworden, sieht sogar fängig aus, wir warten auf den Fangbericht.
Danke an alle Materialspender und für die tolle Bewirtung


----------



## goeddoek (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

:c :c :c 

Das kommt davon, wenn man Postings nicht zuende liest #q #q #q 

Bin "aussem" Urlaub zurückgekommen und habe die Info vom Dorschdiggler gelesen - nur leider nicht ganz #4 |peinlich |rotwerden 

Schade, wär gerne dabei gewesen. Habt ja offensichtlich viel Spaß gehabt.
Gibt's den schon nen neuen Termin ?


----------



## Maddin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hej Gauddauk ,

im April soll das nächste Treffen stattfinden #h

@Bondex
Danke für die Bilder!!

TO
Martin


----------



## Meerforelle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moisen
Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen es war ein super Treffen habe sehr viele nette Bordies kennengelernt und könnte mir von den anderen Teilnehemern noch viel lernen!!#6 DANKE

@ Gernot 
Vielen Dank das du mich mitgenommen hast!!!!

Das War das erste Bindetreffen und ich bin mir sicher das es nicht das letzte für mich war hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht!!!!

Ps: DanVise ist bestellt für ein hammer Preis von 49€:l

Gruß Jan|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Meerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> DanVise ist bestellt für ein hammer Preis von 49€:l
> 
> Gruß Jan|wavey:


Wie was wo????
DanVise Bindstock komplett? für nur € 49,- ?????
Büdde gib mir mal n Tip wo


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Das Treffen war schon mal wieder Tip-Top.#6 

Macht jedes mal mehr Spaß.
Jan, freut mich daß es Dir gefallen hat. Nettes Tüdeln.
Und nun hast Du auch noch einen Danvise in Aussicht  
Dann gehts wohl aber ab hier... :m 

Blaufinger Fliegenwerfen ist im übrigen Gut für die Kondition.

Und vielen Dank an beide Björns:
An den einen für die Location und den anderen für die Bilder :m 

Und an alle anderen Boardies, die das Treffen hier in Ehren halten 
und reingucken natürlich auch #6 :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Jo, war wieder mal super ! 
Nächstes mal muss ich aber wohl auch wieder meinen DanVise mitbringen !


----------



## Hardi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ich fand das treffen auch sehr gelungen. Es hat mir sehr großen Spaß gemacht. Habe wieder viel in der Moodsküche gesessen.
Auch danke nochmal and Gernot, dass er mich 'mal unbeaufsichtigt an seinen Bindestock gelassen hat. War meine erstes mal.|rotwerden


----------



## Meerforelle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin MOin
Also man findet das Angebot unterr diesem Link
http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/html/body_sonderangebote.html
ganz am Ende der Seite
Ist aber ohne Bodenplatte

Gruß Jan


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Da steht aber 59 Euro !


----------



## Meerforelle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin
Nur bei der Beschreibung steht 59€. Bei dem Angebot steht 49€ anstatt 59€.
Ich werde es wohl morgen sehen, wenn er mir die genauen Versandkosten geschickt hat.
Gruß Jan

ps: Er Hat mir grade die Bestäigung geschickt das er nur 49€ kostet das aber sein Angebot eigendlich schon abgelaufen ist. Also wenn jemand noch einen haben will müss er ganz schnell bestellen er will jetzt schnell die Internetseite ändern!!


----------



## Maddin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@Timsen, Zottmann und Meerforelle (meine Nächsten )
Hat einer von euch aus Versehen meinen Whipfinisher eingesteckt? Ich lach mich schlapp.....irgendwas fehlt ja immer:q 
Sitz ich hier und muss mit den Fingern nen Abschlussknoten tüddeln.....brech mir gleich was...|uhoh:


----------



## Meerforelle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hi Maddin
Hast du nicht einmal Kopfknoten an Gernots Bindestock für |kopfkratHardi|kopfkrat
gezeigt?
Vielleicht hat ja Gernot ihn?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Maddin (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ja, aber das war nicht mein WF....aber es war Hardi!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Mensch Maddin.......

nu bin ich aber geplettet......
Du hast doch flinke Finger......wozu dann ein Tool :q 

@ All

war klasse, wenn auch nur kurzzeitig....beim nächsten Mal vielleicht auch mal wieder mit Tüddelgeraffel |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hab ich nicht Martin#h

Aber wo ist eigentlich mein Jungelcockbalg:q


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Du heißt doch Timsen und nicht Stephan....hätte ich das gewußt....:q


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Moin Jungz,
dat war doch wieder n schnuffiges Treffen.
Ich finde es auch toll, dass Ihr immer zum Wedeln auf die Wiese geht, dat gibt mir Gelegenheit, Euer Geraffel in Ruhe zu durchforsten. :q :q :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey: 
mit neuem Jungle Cock


----------



## Hardi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Wenn ich so weiter mache habe ich ja bald die Bindeausrüstung zusammen. 
Vermißt denn keiner seinen Bindestock ???


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ihr habt doch alle Pattex an den Händen:q


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

äh genau |kopfkrat mein Djunlecock ist auch futsch und abei war´s son schöner Grade 1:c 
Den Bindestock hat glaube ich Martin als Ersatz für seinen Whipfinisher, den er ja nicht braucht:m


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Und den Bindestock hab ich gleich an AlBundy verschenkt :q


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> äh genau |kopfkrat mein Djunlecock ist auch futsch und abei war´s son schöner Grade 1:c



Wat? Nur n Grade 1? Ich dachte dat wär n Supreme! :c 
Dann will ich den nich... :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie was wo????
> DanVise Bindstock komplett? für nur € 49,- ?????
> Büdde gib mir mal n Tip wo



Mal noch ein paar nachdenkliche Töne von mir.
Wir haben auf dem Bindetreffen noch über die Insolvenz eines Lübecker Angelladens gesprochen. Alle waren betroffen, wie kann sowas nur passieren?
Andererseits kaufen wir unser Genölk immer fleissig übers Internet.
Den DanVise gibbet ooch bei Erika zum gleichen Preis... 
Außerdem gibt es da noch nen Kaffee, Klönschnack und Tips. #6 
Dat kann dat I-Net nicht bieten. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

|good:


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

@Gnilftz
Hast Recht! Den Danvise gabs in der Ahrensburger Filiale im Komplettset (glaub ich, also mit Exdingensarm und Bodenplatte) für nicht mehr Geld als im I-net. Ich drück denen mal ganz doll die Daumen, dass es sich noch zum Guten ändert. Außerdem müssen die wieder aufmachen....ich brauch doch nen neuen Whipfinisher!!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Der kann doch nicht weg sein !!!
Ich hatte ja kein Bindegedöns mit, scheide also aus....aber es kann in dem Caos ja bestimmt schnell mal passieren....

Ich hab nur ´ne Dubbingnadel von Bondex mitgenommen ! Er hat darauf bestanden (danke nochmal) !


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Doch, hab nochmal ganz gründlich nachgeguckt...ist nicht mehr dabei. Bei dem Chaos immer hätte sowas viel früher passieren müssen :q. Egal, Schoiß drauf, gibt Schlimmeres. Hab ja noch flinke Finger, wie Vossi ja anscheinend weiß :m


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ich wollte dir ja auch nicht unterstellen das du blind bist....
Ich meinte irgendwer muss den doch haben !

Das mit den flinken Fingern müsst ihr "Prinzessinen" mir erklären !


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte dir ja auch nicht unterstellen das du blind bist....


Jetzt fällt mir diese maßlose Unterstellung in deinem Posting erst auf :r  


			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den flinken Fingern müsst ihr "Prinzessinen" mir erklären !


Ich hoffe Vossi genießt und schweigt:k


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Ich hatte heute Inventur,
und siehe da, wo früher 2 Whip Finisher waren...,

























sind es immer noch 2. 
Man, was bin ich froh....:q 
Es ist natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das unserem Finanzbeamten zu Ohren kommt. Und dann bin ich den eh los.

Martin, ich wäre bereit den 2. Whip Finisher abzugeben. Unter der Bedingung das Du Zotti beim nächsten mal ablenkst und ich so Gelegenheit hätte, an seinen orangen Geheimbalg ranzukommen :g
Fast hätte ich Ihn gehabt…#q 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Vielen Dank, Gernot! Aber das mit Zotti traue ich mir nicht zu...der hat manchmal so einen irren Blick, da bekomme ich Angst :q 
Ich hab meinen ersten WF, mit dem ich noch nie umgehen konnte, etwas mit ner Zange bearbeitet und zurecht gebogen...das geht jetzt ganz gut|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Vossi genießt und schweigt:k



klar doch :q 

Aber Unterstellung ist gut....steh' doch einfach dazu :q


----------



## AlBundy (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Bindestock hab ich gleich an AlBundy verschenkt :q


 
Moin,

@ Maddin,

ja Danke nochmal dafür. Man sagt ja immer: Aller Anfang ist schwer! In diesem Fall aber nicht ... :q


----------



## Zotti (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Timsen, Zottmann und Meerforelle (meine Nächsten )
> Hat einer von euch aus Versehen meinen Whipfinisher eingesteckt? Ich lach mich schlapp.....irgendwas fehlt ja immer:q
> Sitz ich hier und muss mit den Fingern nen Abschlussknoten tüddeln.....brech mir gleich was...|uhoh:



Moin zusammen,

ich kann mich allen nur anschließen und nochmal bestätigen das es ein goiles Treffen war. Ich bin auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Mal wieder mit dabei. 

Was den besagten WF von Maddin angeht muss ich leider passen. Ich habe den nicht eingesteckt. Der war mir sowieso viel zu klein.|supergri 

Viele Grüße
Zotti


----------



## Hornpieper (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 08. Januar*

Hallo Leute.

Habe gar nicht mitbekommen,dass man die Tüddelsachen von den Anderen mitnehmen darf. 
Naja dann eben im April.

CU Björn


----------

